# New Competition Electronics charger at snowbirds?



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

A month or so ago I heard that CE was coming out with another charger at the birds. Has anyone heard or seen anything yet. I am really wanting a new charger but I dont know if I like the rotary dial on the GFX, when you go through the menu sometimes the numbers will change on it. Let me know Thanks Kevin


----------



## jmracing (Dec 27, 2004)

i know someone at the birds whos checking out the new charger by APS racing.looks neat and has alot of cool features.you can see it at www.aps-racing.net


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I heard the same thing, that they were supposed to unviel the Turbo 40 at the Birds


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

ohiorcracer said:


> A month or so ago I heard that CE was coming out with another charger at the birds. Has anyone heard or seen anything yet. I am really wanting a new charger but I dont know if I like the rotary dial on the GFX, when you go through the menu sometimes the numbers will change on it. Let me know Thanks Kevin


You can have the rotary dial fixed,just send it to CE.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

i had heard from someone who suposedly works for CE that this is just a rumor....

the only new items they are working on is a 40 amp matcher.. with more featurs then just the new amp rating.... and the new turbo dyno..


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Burbs is right i read over on rctech that a guy talked to his buddy who works for CE and the guy told him, that CE is happy with the current GFX and nothing new is in the works right now, at least for this upcoming year.


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

ok Thanks Guys


----------



## Hurricane Racer (Apr 17, 2002)

Try out the new APS charger. It does everything the GFX does, and its smaller, and half the price! Not a bad unit at all, im happy with mine!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hurricane Racer said:


> Try out the new APS charger. It does everything the GFX does, and its smaller, and half the price! Not a bad unit at all, im happy with mine!


Hmm seems to lack a discharge function.


----------



## Hurricane Racer (Apr 17, 2002)

Im sorry, thats correct, it does not have a discharger. But use your open T30 or GFX to discharge, and charge/Dyno/Motor tune with your APS...


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

I read an ad for C.E. a few months ago in R.C. Driver and their own ad stated a new charger was on the way. Did they ax the project?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

You DO realize this thread is from 2005 right?


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy crap! Your right!!! Well, Better late than never!!!!


----------



## Chogue (Sep 27, 2009)

we sent back a few turbos for update and when we spoke to them CE kinda hinted towards a new unit coming down the pipe. dont know when where or what but im sure it will be cool


----------

